# Sierra Stove Insert model number and parts? Help



## boosh (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello, I bought a home in Big Bear Lake and it has a Sierra wood stove that I'm trying to learn more about.  I was hoping someone would be able to identify the model, tell me a bit about it and maybe help point me in the direction of some sites that sell parts.  The switch on the right side seems to have broken off and is almost impossible to turn, not sure if the fans ever turn off....maybe you just have to unplug it to get them off?  I took the blower motors out and cleaned them up a bit.  I need to find a new switch and door seal and get the fireplace/chimney swept!   Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2015)

That is the T-4500 Royale. Heated this joint with one for 21 years. The knob is a rheostat that turns the blowers on and off and controls the speed of the blowers. A electrical appliance shop can probably come up with a replacement. Gasket rope for the doors is available at any stove shop and most ACE Hardware stores.

Parts won't be found for the stove. It was built back in the early 80's and the original manufacturer went out of business a long time ago. Shut down by the bank in 1993. I had a new baffle for mine made a couple of times by the local iron works.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2015)

Be sure to lift out the part in front of the firebox and clean the ashes out of the air channel there to let the intake air flow.


----------



## boosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you Bart, much appreciated.  I'm not at the place for a couple weeks, do you know the size/thickness of the gasket by chance?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2015)

Been a long time but I seem to recall it being 1/2" for the doors. You also need flat gasket for around the glass in the doors but the top of the glass stays un-gasketed. Be sure to gasket the ashpan door too. Or you will have a blast furnace with air 
coming up through the grate in the floor of the firebox.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2015)

Looking at your stove is a bit of deja vou for me.


----------



## boosh (Nov 9, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Looking at your stove is a bit of deja vou for me.
> 
> View attachment 165251


She's a beauty, thanks for all the info!


----------

